# Äonenmacht?



## Liax (12. Juli 2009)

moin moin,
hat schon jemand das rezept für äonenmacht bekommen per geistesblitz?
ich weiss...es gibt imom noch keine rezepte wo äonenmacht gebraucht wird
aber ich habe gelesen dass es wohl schon ein paar leutz gelernt haben
und wollte mal ne bestätigung haben...weil dann fange ich auch mal wieder das transen an

thx schonmal
greez liax


----------



## Tundohr (12. Juli 2009)

Äonenmacht ist (noch) nicht ins Spiel integriert, es gibt bis jetzt auch keine Rezepte für die das gebraucht wird. Habe auch noch nix gelesen, dass es mit 3.2 eingeführt werden soll.


----------

